# Oil Level Check - Vehicle Information in IDrive



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

My 2012 F10 520D has a very peculiar issue.

I do not seem to have the Engine Oil Level Check in my Vehicle Information.

_See attached document. Page 1 & Page 2_

On discussing with my dealer, he referred me to the owner's manual - where it does state that the 520D does not have the Oil Check in the display (has to be done manually via dip stick).
_Page 3 & 4 of the attached document clarify that the 520D does not have the Oil Display level._

What is intriguing is that another F10 (again a 520D) manufactured in same month (May 2012 - same as mine) does have this display. 
Page 1 is actually the Display photo from this particular F10 which has this display.

Page 1: F10 520D with the option
Page 2: My F10 520D without the option

*I'm sure this can be coded somewhere&#8230;

&#8230; Any ideas, anyone?*


----------



## A900ss (May 1, 2012)

That looks good. 

As you know, my 520d is also a May 2012 build but I haven't got the oil level display either


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

A900ss said:


> That looks good.
> 
> As you know, my 520d is also a May 2012 build but I haven't got the oil Evelyn display ether


As I know that another 520D has the electronic display, I am just curious if it is just a coding issue&#8230; probably is - hoping someone will be able to figure out ..


----------



## Lp01 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all!

I'm the happy owner of a late oil burner f10.

Dou you have any updates on this issue?

I happen to have no idrive oil level check, which kind of annoys me, since it is much more pratical than the dipstick on a daily basis.

Did BMW stop including this feature from some time during May 2012 onwards? That would explain some May produced cars not having it, as well as mine, from november 2012..

It it would at least be programmable


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> My 2012 F10 520D has a very peculiar issue.
> 
> I do not seem to have the Engine Oil Level Check in my Vehicle Information.
> 
> ...


To Enable the Oil Level Menu, look in your Head Unit for this or something similar:

HU_CIC / OELSTANDSMENUE = aktiv

Then this one changes it from the old screen to the new screen, but it does not work on pre 0312 cars, so leave it as it is set:

HU_CIC / OELSTAND_OENS = aktiv


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

I test drove a new X3 and its oil check was new, you had to put it in park to get it checked. I use mine now to see when I can start having fun..(measuring = not warmed up yet) so somewhat disappointed with new change.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> To Enable the Oil Level Menu, look in your Head Unit for this or something similar:
> 
> HU_CIC / OELSTANDSMENUE = aktiv
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn.

I'll check this tonight&#8230;.

You seem to have an answer for everything


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> To Enable the Oil Level Menu, look in your Head Unit for this or something similar:
> 
> HU_CIC / OELSTANDSMENUE = aktiv
> 
> ...


Coded this today evening***8230; mixed results.

My default values (F10 May 2012 model) are as such:
OELSTANDSMENUE = nicht_aktiv
OELSTAND_OENS = nicht_aktiv

If I set the first to true, I get an additional menu; but it did not do anything.
If I enable the second as well; I get another menu; but this does not function either.
I forgot to take pictures***8230; will do this tomorrow.

Meanwhile, can you please explain what you mean by 'old screen to new screen' or post a picture of either old screen or new screen - so I can compare.

Thanks...


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> To Enable the Oil Level Menu, look in your Head Unit for this or something similar:
> 
> HU_CIC / OELSTANDSMENUE = aktiv
> 
> ...


Both values are inactive in my car. Setting the first one (OELSTANDSMENUE = aktiv) does enable a menu item in Vehical Status, but it does not work.

The engine is running and the car is in Park. Car has been driven for 45 minutes, so the engine is at running temperature too.

Car is May 2012 F10 (UK Model)

Attached picture for error.

Any help to get this working appreciated...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> Coded this today evening&#8230;. mixed results.
> 
> My default values (F10 May 2012 model) are as such:
> OELSTANDSMENUE = nicht_aktiv
> ...


It is the same as you describe.

The old way had just one Oil Measurement icon, and the new way has added a second icon (with a refresh symbol on it to force an oil measurement update.

















Again, on my pre 0312 car though, the new way will not work, so I get the message you see in the picture.

I don't know what else, if anything, can be done to make yours work.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Shawn…

I'll have a look tonight again in HU_CIC and see if there is anything else that might be related…


----------



## Lp01 (Nov 2, 2012)

Any updates on this?

Do you think it is possible BMW deactvated this feature from May on because the readings could be innacurate and causing unnecesary worries and visits to the dealers?

Cheers


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Tried everything, but no success.
It does seem that BMW deactivated this feature for a short duration in their production cycle***8230;


----------



## jaza45 (Sep 8, 2003)

Try to look for it on the Kombi module, most of that information comes from there and then is fed into the CIC.


----------

